# Slax 7.0.3



## Drone (Jan 5, 2013)

After three years, *Slax* Linux is back on track.









> Slax is a bootable CD based on Slackware Linux but with a wide variety of preinstalled software and a graphical user interface as well as recovery tools for systems administrators.
> 
> Version *7.0.3* includes the newest Linux kernel along with the KDE4 desktop, the GCC compiler, and “lots of other stuff,” all in a download that's just 212 MB in size.



Slax is free, however, you can order a 16GB flash drive with Slax preinstalled for $25. That's sweet.

Download x64 ISO

Download x86 ISO


----------



## Drone (Jan 16, 2013)

x86 iso
x64 iso

Version 7.0.4 is here


----------



## Drone (Jan 30, 2013)

Version 7.0.5

x86

x64


----------



## Krazy Owl (Jan 31, 2013)

Is it me or the style look alike Win Seven ?


----------



## andrewsmc (Jan 31, 2013)

Ive always wanted to play with lunix.... But whats it really used for? Like what do you guys use Slax for?


----------



## Drone (Jan 31, 2013)

andrewsmc said:


> Ive always wanted to play with lunix.... But whats it really used for? Like what do you guys use Slax for?



It's an OS. Just a different environment where you can do anything (programming, browsing the web, watching movies, listening to music, word processing ... anything). Like all other Linux distributives, it has a live cd/usb version. You just boot from it without installing and see what it can do. You won't lose anything. When you remove the media and reboot you can go back to your Windows.


----------



## andrewsmc (Jan 31, 2013)

Should I need to install all new drivers or anything?


----------



## Drone (Jan 31, 2013)

andrewsmc said:


> Should I need to install all new drivers or anything?



It has all network drivers out of the box and many other drivers as well. If some drivers are missing it will notify you and download them for you.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 31, 2013)

andrewsmc said:


> Should I need to install all new drivers or anything?



Install it on a usb stick and boot to the usb stick or to a disc and boot to the disc.  It's meant to be carried around in your pocket. I would use it as more of a tool then a full OS. It's a striped down version of linux @ a little over 200mb. So, you can load only the software you want to use.  It will auto load all your drivers. 



> *Slax Linux* *your pocket operating system*
> 
> Slax is a modern, portable, small and fast Linux operating system with a modular approach and outstanding design. Despite its small size, Slax provides a wide collection of pre-installed software for daily use, including a well organized graphical user interface and useful recovery tools for system administrators.
> 
> ...


----------



## fisheater (Feb 16, 2013)

andrewsmc said:


> Ive always wanted to play with lunix.... But whats it really used for? Like what do you guys use Slax for?



I use it with no persistence and loaded to RAM for quick more or less anonymous surfing to sites of questionable character.  LOL!


----------



## Drone (Mar 16, 2013)

edit:

7.0.8 x86 ISO
7.0.8 x64 ISO


----------

